# Need 120mm fans



## RCuber (Mar 2, 2014)

I am looking for few 120mm fans as replacements for my existing fans. 
These are the ones I had bought about two years ago. can get these again, but I need to know about alternatives 
Cooler Master 120mm Silent 1200 RPM PC Cooling FAN Value Pack OF 4 FAN | eBay


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 3, 2014)

RCuber said:


> I am looking for few 120mm fans as replacements for my existing fans.
> These are the ones I had bought about two years ago. can get these again, but I need to know about alternatives
> Cooler Master 120mm Silent 1200 RPM PC Cooling FAN Value Pack OF 4 FAN | eBay



ur budget???


----------



## RCuber (Mar 3, 2014)

1.5K for all 3-4. not more than than


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2014)

Have 4 Deepcool Blue LED 120mm fans bought in April/2013 for sale @ Rs.800 shipped.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 3, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Have 4 Deepcool Blue LED 120mm fans bought in April/2014 for sale @ Rs.800 shipped.



lol. you bought it in april 2014 

@op, get 3 cooler master xtra flow fans for great  air flow.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 3, 2014)

RCuber said:


> I am looking for few 120mm fans as replacements for my existing fans.
> These are the ones I had bought about two years ago. can get these again, but I need to know about alternatives
> Cooler Master 120mm Silent 1200 RPM PC Cooling FAN Value Pack OF 4 FAN | eBay



i think u already know but the good led ones from cooler master cost abt 500 bucks each from golcha IT i didn't had that kind of money so i settled for 4 in 1 pack only...........

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> I am looking for few 120mm fans as replacements for my existing fans.
> These are the ones I had bought about two years ago. can get these again, but I need to know about alternatives
> Cooler Master 120mm Silent 1200 RPM PC Cooling FAN Value Pack OF 4 FAN | eBay



btw tell me when or if u are going to sp road i will tag along i have to purchase many things but can't get time for it.........


----------



## RCuber (Mar 3, 2014)

And I don't want illuminated fans..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 3, 2014)

RCuber said:


> And I don't want illuminated fans..



get xtra flow then.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 3, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i think u already know but the good led ones from cooler master cost abt 500 bucks each from golcha IT i didn't had that kind of money so i settled for 4 in 1 pack only...........
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I don't have time to go to SP road. currently very busy with work and also weekends I am tied up in some personal work. so will be buying online.


----------

